# PASS KEY FAULT LIGHT ON?



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

THE PASS KEY FAULT LIGHT ON MY BIG BODY STAYS ON....HOW DO I TURN IT OFF, OR WHAT NEEDS TO BE REPAIRED? THE CAR STARTS RIGHT NOW BUT I'VE READ SOONER OR LATER IT WILL FAIL TO START??!! HAS ANYONE HAD THESE PROBLEMS?? IF SO, PLEASE HELP! THANKS!


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Feb 7 2011, 08:47 PM~19813746
> *THE PASS KEY FAULT LIGHT ON MY BIG BODY STAYS ON....HOW DO I TURN IT OFF, OR WHAT NEEDS TO BE REPAIRED? THE CAR STARTS RIGHT NOW BUT I'VE READ SOONER OR LATER IT WILL FAIL TO START??!! HAS ANYONE HAD THESE PROBLEMS?? IF SO, PLEASE HELP! THANKS!
> *


replace the ignition switch/key


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Feb 8 2011, 06:05 AM~19816473
> *replace the ignition switch/key
> *


IS THAT IT? I NEED TO GET A NEW SET OF KEYS TOO?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Feb 8 2011, 08:05 AM~19816473
> *replace the ignition switch/key
> *


that may be extreme. 

Pass Key Fault light
Either you module is going bad or your key is getting worn enough to where it will start the
car but it is causing the LED to come on. Either replace the key (get it from Dal, MUCH cheaper) or
the module OR you can disable the feature. See Pass Key Fault procedure


Pass Key Fault Disable
Procedure:
1. Use a voltmeter to reads the ohms from the chip in your key by placing one lead on one side and
the other lead on other side of the chip.
2. After determining your ohmage, get resistor(s) that equal the ohmage you need.
Ex: Mine was 1.1 Kohm. So I got a 1 K resistor and a 100 ohm resistor.
3. If you only need one resistor, go on to step 4. If you need multiple resistors, tie the resistors
together as a chain link. DO NOT lay them side by side and twist together. A little solder will help
hold these together.
4. Unplug the harness (above) located under the steering column. Insert one end of the resistor chain
into one hole of the [prpl/wht & blk/wht] harness leading to the module. Then plug the other end
into the other hole. The snugness of these wires may not be sufficient so hold them in place with
some electrical tape.
5. Insert you key and attempt to start your engine.
If it works: The car will crank and the Pass Key Fault LED will go out. So then cover the resistors
with tape and do not allow them to touch each other w/ the exception of the solder spot. Zip-tie the
wires out of the way so they won't get snagged by anything else. After you do this be sure it still
works and that you haven’t altered anything in the process of cleaning up.
If it doesn’t work: The car will not crank and the Pass Key Fault LED will blink repeatedly or will
stay on. If it blinks repeatedly, you are not getting a connection. Get a second hand to turn the key
while you hold your resistors in place. Keep trying until it works or the LED at least stays on even
though the car may not crank.
If it works, see above. If it doesn’t…..cry like a baby. Just kidding, it will be because your ohms
are off. Be sure your voltmeter is working properly (if you have one with a needle, make sure it is
set at 0 with your adjustment knob) and then double-check your ohmage from the chip in your key.
Repeat procedure.
*By chance, the car cranks but the LED stays on. It is because your ohms are slightly off. In other
words, it is sensing that your key chip is losing its luster and that you need a new one but it’s going
to crank anyways. You don’t need a new key, but you do need to recheck your ohms and repeat the
process.
Notes:
- 51 -
· I went ahead and cut the 2 white wires and soldered in the resistors. It made for a perfect
connection. BUT I made sure I had the correct ohmage and that it worked before I went
ahead with it.
· Although the module has been disabled, you can not crank the car with a key that does not
have the chip in it.
*Special thanks to NyteTyme and RepoSSessor for all the help! Much appreciated.


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

use the dash to pull codes and post the numbers.

most of the time replacing only the key fixes it. 
But some cars can have damaged wiring in the column. 

when you have circuit failures you have to replace the switch and wiring.
You have to read the codes to see whats up.

http://myweb.accessus.net/~090/cadidiag.html#1990-2


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 8 2011, 08:40 AM~19817005
> *that may be extreme.
> 
> Pass Key Fault light
> ...


homie do this... i did n no mo probs :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## og68ss (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks for helping me get to the bottom of this pain in the ass problem!...Great help!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Just get a new vats key of the same resistance they run about $20, that is your problem


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

i ahd mine like that for 1.5 years and still no problems


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

I had the same problem till the car wouldn't start. So selling the car solved my problem, I changed the ignition switch/ key 2 times, new fuel pump, fuel lines..


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Having the same problem with my 96 sometimes it will crank no-start, then sometimes i can turn the ignition and wont even crank. pass key fault light stays glowing....


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

I changed the ignition lock cylinder and vats key. that took care of the pass key light and alowed me to crank over the engine....but i wasnt getting power to my fuel pump now. so, i replaced the fuel pump relay and the car fired rite up!!! one problem lead to another
Hope this info helps.


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

im having the same problem with my sons 93 fleetwood. we changed the ignition and key and it still does the same thing driving me nuts


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Just get a new vats key of the same resistance they run about $20, that is your problem


 Were did u buy ur key from


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

BIG RAY RAY said:


> im having the same problem with my sons 93 fleetwood. we changed the ignition and key and it still does the same thing driving me nuts


Is the new key you are using have the vats chip on the side of the key? some aftermarkets come with the standard non chip key. If thats the case you would need to re-key the cylinder to a vats key.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

solo20 said:


> Were did u buy ur key from


got mine from a locksmith shop here in town.


----------



## BIG RAY RAY (Feb 10, 2010)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Is the new key you are using have the vats chip on the side of the key? some aftermarkets come with the standard non chip key. If thats the case you would need to re-key the cylinder to a vats key.


ya its got the chip i got it from the dealer


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

http://vats.likeabigdog.com/


----------



## mikevedaya (Aug 30, 2011)

Change the ignition


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

I took out my factory radio and now the light is on and the car won't start. Wtf? It was having some light issues for a while, but after the radio exchange it died.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Ok, I went out side just now and noticed the pass key light went off. I was about to get in the car and noticed that light comes back on when I pulled the door handle. When i get in the car the light goes off, but still nothing. What does the door have to do with the ignition? This shit is crazy.


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

My 93 pass key fault light is been on for like 4 years I just cut the wires and connected them together I guess I probably burn the module or something by doing that but the car starts.at first I changed the module and keys like four times and the car would work for a few weeks than again same problem till I did that its been 4 years and car starts every time no problems but the light is on all the time I turn the car on and all these shit happen to my ride cuz I. Went to an alarm shop to get a remot start and that's when that problem started fucking alarm dint work good so I took it off the car


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Probably because they needed a spare key, or to wire the resistors, to make the auto start work properly.


----------

